# Bolivian Ram 1st time spawn



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

First time got the Bolivian ram spawn, will see how it developed.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great news! got any photos to share?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Female Guard the eggs. 24 hours past.









Male Off work. Hang out.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

eggs go wriggler but all gone before free swimming. 
looks parents lack of experience.
next time I will try raise them artificially.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Fishdragon,

What are your water parameters? I'm just curious. Hopefully, your parent BR will give you at least few more shots.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Only know the ph is around 6. The 2nd spawn not coming yet.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Survive a small batch from the 2nd batch:








i kept parents away once they lay eggs, and let the eggs hatched by themself.
they are not as strong as the regular blue ram fries. part of them got lost.

The 3rd batch go wriggler currently, this batch looks way good:








Hope can get a high survive rate form them.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on Fishdragon. I am personally attributing some of your success to the funky "skeletal drumming monkey" statue in the foreground. Just kidding, you must be doing a lot of things right


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Free swimming fry stage.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I am now in the same boat ...Bolivian wigglers ...what did you feed them?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ba
Bzz zH5Uiluylyyh . 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Rwong, 
I think we get our b Rams from the same stock. It took me almost a year


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! Sorry the last message was from my son playing with my phone

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Thanks! Sorry the last message was from my son playing with my phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


A future bca'er starting young. Awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

